# Bill and Jalen's 2013 Rockets Preview



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

That Chandler Parsons shotchart is beautiful


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Asik must be traded


----------

